# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Поэт Ио́сиф Алекса́ндрович Бро́дский

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mEWJ-iZIiQ  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=960.14 -   Поёт Е. Клячкин http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1699.19   Пилигримы  Поёт Дмитрий Богданов  
Музыка - Евгениф Клячкни
Слова - Иосиф Бродский  _ Мои мечты и чувства в сотый раз
     идут к тебе дорогой пилигримов._   В. Шекспир 
Мимо ристалищ, капищ,
мимо храмов и баров,
мимо шикарных кладбищ,
мимо больших базаров,
мира и горя мимо,
мимо Мекки и Рима,
синим солнцем палимы,
идут по земле пилигримы. 
Увечны они, горбаты,
голодны, полуодеты,
глаза их полны заката,
сердца их полны рассвета.
За ними ноют пустыни,
вспыхивают зарницы,
звезды встают над ними,
и хрипло кричат им птицы:
что мир останется прежним,
да, останется прежним,
ослепительно снежным
и сомнительно нежным,
мир останется лживым,
мир останется вечным,
может быть, постижимым,
но всё-таки бесконечным.
И, значит, не будет толка
от веры в себя да в Бога.
...И, значит, остались только
иллюзия и дорога.
И быть над землей закатам,
и быть над землей рассветам.
Удобрить её солдатам.
Одобрить её поэтам.  
В исполнении ансамбля Надежда http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/NEW3/NA01MT08.MP3

----------


## Lampada

http://www.mityaev.ru/mp3/ya_obnyal_eti_plechi.mp3  *Митяев*  *Я обнял эти плечи...* 
И. Бродский, Л. Марголин 
Я обнял эти плечи и взглянул
на то, что оказалось за спиною,
и увидал, что выдвинутый стул
сливался с освещённою стеною. 
Был в лампочке повышенный накал,
невыгодный для мебели истёртой,
и потому диван в углу сверкал
коричневою кожей, словно жёлтой.
Стол пустовал, поблескивал паркет,
темнела печка, в раме запылённой
застыл пейзаж, и лишь один буфет
казался мне тогда одушевлённым. 
Но мотылёк по комнате кружил,
и он мой взгляд с недвижимости сдвинул.
И если призрак здесь когда-то жил,
то он покинул этот дом. Покинул.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - И.Бродский Анне Ахматовой    _Утренняя почта для А.А. Ахматовой_ _из города Сестрорецка_  В кустах Финляндии бессмертной, где сосны царствуют сурово, я полон радости несметной, когда залив и Комарово освещены зарёй прекрасной, освещены листвой беспечной, любовью Вашей - ежечасной и Вашей добротою - вечной.  1962 ***  
"_Седой венец достался мне недаром..."_
Анна Ахматова 
Выбрасывая на берег словарь,
злоречьем торжествуя над удушьем,
пусть море осаждает календарь
со всех сторон: минувшим и грядущим.
Швыряя в стекла пригоршней янтарь,
осенним днем, за стеклами ревущим,
и гребнем, ослепительно цветущим,
когда гремит за окнами январь,
захлестывая дни, -- пускай гудит,
сжимает сердце и в глаза глядит.
Но, подступая к самому лицу,
оно уступит в блеске своенравном
седому, серебристому венцу,
взнесённому над тернием и лавром! 
Ноябрь - декабрь 1964  
***  _А. А. А._  
В феврале далеко до весны,
ибо там, у него на пределе,
бродит поле такой белизны,
что темнеет в глазах у метели.
И дрожат от ударов дома,
и трепещут, как роща нагая,
над которой бушует зима, 
белизной седину настигая.  _15 февраля 1964_  _***__На столетие Анны Ахматовой_  Страницу и огонь, зерно и жернова, секиры острие и усеченный волос -  Бог сохраняет все; особенно - слова прощенья и любви, как собственный свой голос.  В них бьется рваный пульс, в них слышен костный хруст, и заступ в них стучит. Ровны и глуховаты, затем, что жизнь - одна, они из смертных уст звучат отчетливей, чем из надмирной ваты.  Великая душа, поклон через моря  за то, что их нашла, - тебе и части тленной,  что спит в родной земле, тебе благодаря обретшей речи дар в глухонемой вселенной.  _Июль 1989_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*И. Бродский. Баллада о маленьком буксире. * Читает* Николай Шахов*   
Это — я.
Мое имя — Антей.
Впрочем,
я не античный герой.
Я — буксир.
Я работаю в этом порту.
Я работаю здесь.
Это мне по нутру.
Подо мною вода.
Надо мной небеса.
Между ними
буксирных дымков полоса.
Между ними
буксирных гудков голоса. 
Я — буксир.
Я работаю в этом порту.
Это мой капитан
с сигаретой во рту.
Он стоит у штурвала
(говорят — за рулем).
Это мой кочегар —
это он меня кормит углем.
Это боцман,
а это матросы.
Сегодня аврал.
Это два машиниста —
два врача, чтобы я не хворал.
Ну, а кто же вон там,
на корме,
в колпаке?
Это кок
с поварешкой прекрасной в руке. 
Я — буксир.
Все они — это мой экипаж.
Мы плывем.
Перед нами прекрасный пейзаж:
впереди синева,
позади синева,
или кранов подъемных
вдалеке кружева.
На пустых островках
зеленеет трава,
подо мною залив
и немножко Нева. 
Облака проплывают
в пароходных дымках,
отражаясь в воде.
Я плыву в облаках
по прекрасным местам,
где я был молодым,
возле чаек и там,
где кончается дым. 
На рассвете в порту,
когда все еще спят,
я, объятый туманом
с головы и до пят,
отхожу от причала
и спешу в темноту,
потому что КОРАБЛЬ
появился в порту. 
Он явился сюда
из-за дальних морей,
там, где мне никогда
не бросать якорей,
где во сне безмятежно
побережья молчат,
лишь на пальмах прибрежных
попугаи кричат. 
Пересек океан —
и теперь он у нас.
Добрый день, иностранец,
мы приветствуем вас.
Вы проделали путь
из далекой страны.
Вам пора отдохнуть
у причальной стены.
Извините, друзья,
без меня вам нельзя.
Хоть, собравшись на бак,
вы и смотрите вниз,
но нельзя вам никак
без меня обойтись.
Я поставлю вас здесь,
средь других кораблей,
чтоб вам было в компании
повеселей,
слева — берег высокий,
а справа — Нева.
Кран распустит над вами
свои кружева. 
...А потом меня снова
подкормят углем,
и я вновь поплыву
за другим кораблем. 
Так тружусь я всегда,
так тружусь и живу,
забываю во сне,
чем я был наяву,
постоянно бегу,
постоянно спешу,
привожу, увожу,
привожу, увожу.
Так тружусь я всегда,
очень мало стою.
То туда, то сюда.
Иногда устаю. 
...И, когда я плыву
вдоль причала домой,
и закат торопливый
все бежит за кормой,
и мерцает Нева
в серебристом огне,
вдруг я слышу слова,
обращенные мне.
Словно где-то вдали,
собираясь в кружок,
говорят корабли:
— Добрый вечер, дружок.
Или просто из тьмы,
обработавший груз,
«бон суар, мон ами»
тихо шепчет француз.
Рядом немец твердит:
«гутен абенд, камрад».
«О, гуд бай!» — долетит
от английских ребят. 
До свиданья, ребята,
до свиданья, друзья. 
Не жалейте, не надо,
мне за вами нельзя. 
Отплывайте из дому
в белый утренний свет,
океану родному
передайте привет. 
Не впервой расставаться,
исчезайте вдали. 
Кто-то должен остаться
возле этой земли. 
Это я, дорогие,
да, по-прежнему я.
Перед вами другие
возникают края,
где во сне безмятежно
побережья молчат,
лишь на пальмах прибрежных
попугаи кричат. 
И хотя я горюю,
что вот я не моряк,
и хотя я тоскую
о прекрасных морях,
и хоть горько прощаться
с кораблем дорогим,
НО Я ДОЛЖЕН ОСТАТЬСЯ
ТАМ,
ГДЕ НУЖЕН ДРУГИМ. 
————— 
И когда я состарюсь
на заливе судьбы,
и когда мои мачты
станут ниже трубы,
капитан мне скомандует
«право руля»,
кочегар мне подбросит
немного угля,
старый боцман в зюйд-вестке
мой штурвал повернет
и ногой от причала
мне корму оттолкнет, —
— и тогда поплыву я
к прекрасному сну
мимо синих деревьев
в золотую страну,
из которой еще,
как преданья гласят,
ни один из буксиров
не вернулся назад.  _1962_

----------


## gRomoZeka

Очень нравится это стихотворение. И видеоряд из "Олдбоя", по-моему, замечательно вписался. Читает сам Бродский.     *Не выходи из комнаты* 
Не выходи из комнаты, не совершай ошибку. 
 Зачем тебе Солнце, если ты куришь Шипку? 
За дверью бессмысленно все, особенно - возглас счастья. 
Только в уборную - и сразу же возвращайся.  
 О, не выходи из комнаты, не вызывай мотора. 
 Потому что пространство сделано из коридора 
И кончается счетчиком. А если войдет живая, 
Пасть разевая, выгони не раздевая.  
 Не выходи из комнаты; считай, что тебя продуло. 
 Что интересней на свете стены и стула? 
 Зачем выходить оттуда, куда вернешься вечером 
Таким же, каким ты был, тем более -- изувеченным?  
 О, не выходи из комнаты. Танцуй, поймав, боссанову 
В пальцах на голое тело, в туфлях на босу ногу. 
 В прихожей пахнет капустой и мазью лыжной. 
 Ты написал много букв; еще одна будет лишней.  
Не выходи из комнаты. О, пускай только комната 
Догадывается, как ты выглядишь. И вообще инкогнито 
Эрго сум, как заметила форме в сердцах субстанция. 
 Не выходи из комнаты! На улице, чай, не Франция.  
 Не будь дураком! Будь тем, чем другие не были. 
 Не выходи из комнаты! То есть дай волю мебели, 
Слейся лицом с обоями. Запрись и забаррикадируйся 
Шкафом от хроноса, космоса, эроса, расы, вируса. _
1970 (?)_

----------


## Lampada

* Возвращение*   Документальный сериал (Россия, 2010). 5 фильмов.  2часа 12минут  Авторы Алексей Шишов, Елена Якович.  _В январе 1993 года Иосиф Бродский в первый и, увы, последний раз снимался для российского телевидения. 
Это произошло в городе, который он так любил: «Если существует перевоплощение, я хотел бы свою следующую жизнь прожить в Венеции -- быть там кошкой, чем угодно..., но обязательно в Венеции». 
Именно в этом городе поэт и был похоронен -- на «острове мертвых», на кладбище Сан-Микеле, рядом со Стравинским и Дягилевым, как и он, изгнанниками, прославившими Россию на весь мир.
 В цикле нет закадрового текста. Это монолог Бродского, его размышления от первого лица, своего рода философское эссе «о мире, возлюбленном отечестве и о себе». 
С каждым годом, с каждым днем его мысли и слова обретают все более глубокий и пронзительный смысл, словно время пытается догнать поэта._

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 28, 2014* - A SoloINC*   *Художник*  
Он верил в свой череп.
     Верил.
     Ему кричали:
     "Нелепо!"
     Но падали стены.
     Череп,
     Оказывается, был крепок. 
     Он думал:
     За стенами чисто.
     Он думал,
     Что дальше -- просто. 
     ...Он спасся от самоубийства
     Скверными папиросами.
     И начал бродить по селам,
     По шляхам,
     Желтым и длинным;
     Он писал для костелов
     Иуду и Магдалину.
     И это было искусство. 
     А после, в дорожной пыли
     Его
     Чумаки сивоусые
     Как надо похоронили.
     Молитвы над ним не читались,
     Так,
     Забросали глиной...
     Но на земле остались
     Иуды и Магдалины!

----------


## Lampada

*Елена Фролова*  *Проплывают облака*  
Музыка Елены Фроловой                   
Слышишь ли, слышишь ли ты
В роще детское пение?
Над серебряными деревьями
Звенящие, звенящие голоса.
В сумеречном воздухе
Пропадающие, затихающие постепенно
В сумеречном воздухе
Исчезающие небеса. 
Проплывают облака,
Проплывают облака и гаснут.
Это дети поют и поют,
Черные ветви шумят.
Голоса взлетают между листьев,
Между стволов неясных,
В сумеречном воздухе
Их не обнять, не вернуть назад. 
Только мокрые листья летят на ветру,
Спешат из рощи,
Улетают, словно слышат из дали
Какой-то осенний зов,
Проплывают облака,
Это дети поют ночью. Ночью
От травы до деревьев все биение,
Все дрожание голосов 
Проплывают облака,
Это жизнь проплывает, проходит,
Привыкай, привыкай,
Это смерть мы в себе несем,
Среди черных ветвей облака
С голосами, с любовью,
Проплывают облака,
Это дети поют обо всем, 
Слышишь ли, слышишь ли ты
В роще детское пение?
Блестящие нити дождя.
Переплетаются звенящие голоса.
Возле узких вершин
В новых сумерках на мгновение
Видишь, сызнова, видишь сызнова
Угасшие небеса. 
Проплывают облака, проплывают,
Проплывают над рощей,
Где-то льется вода,
Только плакать и петь вдоль осенних оград,
Все рыдать и рыдать, все смотреть вверх,
Быть ребенком ночью,
И смотреть вверх, только плакать и петь
И не знать утрат, 
Где-то льется вода вдоль осенних оград,
Вдоль деревьев неясных,
В новых сумерках пенье, только плакать и петь,
Только листья сложить,
Что-то выше нас, что-то выше нас
Проплывает и гаснет,
только плакать и петь,
только плакать и петь,
Только жить.  *1992*

----------


## Lampada

http://my.mail.ru/mail/knigalyb2014/...ideo/1027.html   *прокопий project*   *Новый Жюль Верн. 
Стих*  
Безупречная линия горизонта, без какого-либо изъяна.
     Корвет разрезает волны профилем Франца Листа.
     Поскрипывают канаты. Голая обезьяна
     с криком выскакивает из кабины натуралиста. 
     Рядом плывут дельфины. Как однажды заметил кто-то,
     только бутылки в баре хорошо переносят качку.
     Ветер относит в сторону окончание анекдота,
     и капитан бросается с кулаками на мачту. 
     Порой из кают-компании раздаются аккорды последней вещицы Брамса.
     Штурман играет циркулем, задумавшись над прямою
     линией курса. И в подзорной трубе пространство
     впереди быстро смешивается с оставшимся за кормою. 
        II 
     Пассажир отличается от матроса
     шорохом шелкового белья,
     условиями питания и жилья,
     повтореньем какого-нибудь бессмысленного вопроса. 
     Матрос отличается от лейтенанта
     отсутствием эполет,
     количеством лент,
     нервами, перекрученными на манер каната. 
     Лейтенант отличается от капитана
     нашивками, выраженьем глаз,
     фотокарточкой Бланш или Франсуаз,
     чтением "Критики чистого разума", Мопассана и "Капитала". 
     Капитан отличается от Адмиралтейства
     одинокими мыслями о себе,
     отвращением к синеве,
     воспоминаньем о длинном уик-энде, проведенном в именьи тестя. 
     И только корабль не отличается от корабля.
     Переваливаясь на волнах, корабль
     выглядит одновременно как дерево и журавль,
     из-под ног у которых ушла земля. 
        III 
        Разговор в кают-компании 
     "Конечно, эрцгерцог монстр! но как следует разобраться
     -- нельзя не признать за ним некоторых заслуг..."
     "Рабы обсуждают господ. Господа обсуждают рабство.
     Какой-то порочный круг!" "Нет, спасательный круг!" 
     "Восхитительный херес!" "Я всю ночь не могла уснуть.
     Это жуткое солнце: я сожгла себе плечи".
     "...а если открылась течь? я читал, что бывают течи.
     Представьте себе, что открылась течь, и мы стали тонуть! 
     Вам случалось тонуть, лейтенант?" "Никогда. Но акула меня кусала".
     "Да?  любопытно...  Но,  представьте,  что  --  течь...  И  представьте
себе..."
     "Что ж, может, это заставит подняться на палубу даму в 12-б".
     "Кто она?" "Это дочь генерал-губернатора, плывущая в Кюрасао". 
        IV 
        Разговоры на палубе 
     "Я, профессор, тоже в молодости мечтал
     открыть какой-нибудь остров, зверушку или бациллу".
     "И что же вам помешало?" "Наука мне не под силу.
     И потом -- тити-мити". "Простите?" "Э-э... презренный металл". 
     "Человек, он есть кто?! Он -- вообще -- комар!"
     "А скажите, месье, в России у вас, что' -- тоже есть резина?"
     "Вольдемар, перестаньте! Вы кусаетесь, Вольдемар!
     Не забывайте, что я..." "Простите меня, кузина". 
     "Слышишь, кореш?" "Чего?" "Чего это там вдали?"
     "Где?" "Да справа по борту". "Не вижу". "Вон там". "Ах, это...
     Вроде бы кит. Завернуть не найдется?" "Не-а, одна газета...
     Но оно увеличивается! Смотри!... Оно увели..." 
        V 
     Море гораздо разнообразнее суши.
     Интереснее, чем что-либо.
     Изнутри, как и снаружи. Рыба
     интереснее груши. 
     На земле существуют четыре стены и крыша.
     Мы боимся волка или медведя.
     Медведя, однако, меньше и зовем его "Миша".
     А если хватит воображенья -- "Федя". 
     Ничего подобного не происходит в море.
     Кита в его первозданном, диком
     виде не трогает имя Бори.
     Лучше звать его Диком. 
     Море полно сюрпризов, некоторые неприятны.
     Многим из них не отыскать причины;
     ни свалить на Луну, перечисляя пятна,
     ни на злую волю женщины или мужчины. 
     Кровь у жителей моря холодней, чем у нас; их жуткий
     вид леденит нашу кровь даже в рыбной лавке.
     Если б Дарвин туда нырнул, мы б не знали "закона джунглей"
     либо -- внесли бы в оный свои поправки. 
        VI 
     "Капитан, в этих местах затонул "Черный принц"
     при невыясненных обстоятельствах". "Штурман Бенц!
     ступайте в свою каюту и хорошенько проспитесь".
     "В этих местах затонул также русский "Витязь".
     "Штурман Бенц! Вы думаете, что я
     шучу?" "При невыясненных обстоя..." 
     Неукоснительно надвигается корвет.
     За кормою -- Европа, Азия, Африка, Старый и Новый свет.
     Каждый парус выглядит в профиль, как знак вопроса.
     И пространство хранит ответ. 
        VII 
     "Ирина!" "Я слушаю". "Взгляни-ка сюда, Ирина".
     "Я же сплю". "Все равно. Посмотри-ка, что это там?" "Да где?"
     "В иллюминаторе". "Это... это, по-моему, субмарина".
     "Но оно извивается!" "Ну и что из того? В воде
     все извивается". "Ирина!" "Куда ты тащишь меня?! Я раздета!"
     "Да ты только взгляни!" "О боже, не напирай!
     Ну, гляжу. Извивается... но ведь это... Это...
     Это гигантский спрут!.. И он лезет к нам! Николай!.." 
        VIII 
     Море внешне безжизненно, но оно
     полно чудовищной жизни, которую не дано
     постичь, пока не пойдешь на дно. 
     Что подтверждается сетью, тралом.
     Либо -- пляской волн, отражающих как бы в вялом
     зеркале творящееся под одеялом. 
     Находясь на поверхности, человек может быстро плыть.
     Под водою, однако, он умеряет прыть.
     Внезапно он хочет пить. 
     Там, под водой, с пересохшей глоткой,
     жизнь представляется вдруг короткой.
     Под водой человек может быть лишь подводной лодкой. 
     Изо рта вырываются пузыри.
     В глазах возникает эквивалент зари.
     В ушах раздается бесстрастный голос, считающий: раз, два, три. 
        IX 
     "Дорогая Бланш, пишу тебе, сидя внутри гигантского осьминога.
     Чудо, что письменные принадлежности и твоя фотокарточка уцелели.
     Сыро и душно. Тем не менее, не одиноко:
     рядом два дикаря, и оба играют на укалеле.
     Главное, что темно. Когда напрягаю зрение,
     различаю какие-то арки и своды. Сильно звенит в ушах.
     Постараюсь исследовать систему пищеваренья.
     Это -- единственный путь к свободе. Целую. Твой верный Жак". 
     "Вероятно, так было в утробе... Но спасибо и за осьминога.
     Ибо мог бы просто пойти на дно, либо -- попасть к акуле.
     Все еще в поисках. Дикари, увы, не подмога:
     о чем я их не спрошу, слышу странное "хули-хули".
     Вокруг бесконечные, скользкие, вьющиеся туннели.
     Какая-то загадочная, переплетающаяся система.
     Вероятно, я брежу, но вчера на панели
     мне попался некто, назвавшийся капитаном Немо". 
     "Снова Немо. Пригласил меня в гости. Я
     пошел. Говорит, что он вырастил этого осьминога.
     Как протест против общества. Раньше была семья,
     но жена и т. д. И ему ничего иного
     не осталось. Говорит, что мир потонул во зле.
     Осьминог (сокращенно -- Ося) карает жесткосердье
     и гордыню, воцарившиеся на Земле.
     Обещал, что если останусь, то обрету бессмертье". 
     "Вторник. Ужинали у Немо. Было вино, икра
     (с "Принца" и "Витязя"). Дикари подавали, скаля
     зубы. Обсуждали начатую вчера
     тему бессмертья, "Мысли" Паскаля, последнюю вещь в "Ля Скала".
     Представь себе вечер, свечи. Со всех сторон -- осьминог.
     Немо с его бородой и с глазами голубыми, как у младенца.
     Сердце сжимается, как подумаешь, как он тут одинок..." 
     (Здесь обрываются письма к Бланш Деларю от лейтенанта Бенца). 
        X 
     Когда корабль не приходит в определенный порт
     ни в назначенный срок, ни позже,
     Директор Компании произносит: "Черт!",
     Адмиралтейство: "Боже". 
     Оба неправы. Но откуда им знать о том,
     что приключилось. Ведь не допросишь чайку,
     ни акулу с ее набитым ртом,
     не направишь овчарку 
     по' следу. И какие вообще следы
     в океане? Все это сущий
     бред. Еще одно торжество воды
     в состязании с сушей. 
     В океане все происходит вдруг.
     Но потом еще долго волна теребит скитальцев:
     доски, обломки мачты и спасательный круг;
     все -- без отпечатка пальцев. 
     И потом наступает осень, за ней -- зима.
     Сильно дует сирокко. Лучшего адвоката
     молчаливые волны могут свести с ума
     красотою заката. 
     И становится ясно, что нечего вопрошать
     ни посредством горла, ни с помощью радиозонда
     синюю рябь, продолжающую улучшать
     линию горизонта. 
     Что-то мелькает в газетах, толкующих так и сяк
     факты, которых, собственно, кот наплакал.
     Женщина в чем-то коричневом хватается за косяк
     и оседает на пол. 
     Горизонт улучшается. В воздухе соль и йод.
     Вдалеке на волне покачивается какой-то
     безымянный предмет. И колокол глухо бьет
     в помещении Ллойда.

----------


## Lampada

Читает автор    *Не выходи из комнаты, не совершай ошибку.*
     Зачем тебе Солнце, если ты куришь Шипку?
     За дверью бессмысленно все, особенно -- возглас счастья.
     Только в уборную -- и сразу же возвращайся. 
     О, не выходи из комнаты, не вызывай мотора.
     Потому что пространство сделано из коридора
     и кончается счетчиком. А если войдет живая
     милка, пасть разевая, выгони не раздевая. 
     Не выходи из комнаты; считай, что тебя продуло.
     Что интересней на свете стены и стула?
     Зачем выходить оттуда, куда вернешься вечером
     таким же, каким ты был, тем более -- изувеченным? 
     О, не выходи из комнаты. Танцуй, поймав, боссанову
     в пальто на голое тело, в туфлях на босу ногу.
     В прихожей пахнет капустой и мазью лыжной.
     Ты написал много букв; еще одна будет лишней. 
     Не выходи из комнаты. О, пускай только комната
     догадывается, как ты выглядишь. И вообще инкогнито
     эрго сум, как заметила форме в сердцах субстанция.
     Не выходи из комнаты! На улице, чай, не Франция. 
     Не будь дураком! Будь тем, чем другие не были.
     Не выходи из комнаты! То есть дай волю мебели,
     слейся лицом с обоями. Запрись и забаррикадируйся
     шкафом от хроноса, космоса, эроса, расы, вируса. 
1970

----------


## Lampada

(Начиная с 1:55)  *Артур Смольянинов* читает стихотворение* Иосифа Бродского "Пророчество"  * *Пророчество (1965)*    *Книга:* Иосиф Бродский. Стихотворения и поэмы                  М. Б. 
     Мы будем жить с тобой на берегу,
     отгородившись высоченной дамбой
     от континента, в небольшом кругу,
     сооруженном самодельной лампой.
     Мы будем в карты воевать с тобой
     и слушать, как безумствует прибой,
     покашливать, вздыхая неприметно,
     при слишком сильных дуновеньях ветра. 
     Я буду стар, а ты -- ты молода.
     Но выйдет так, как учат пионеры,
     что счет пойдет на дни -- не на года, --
     оставшиеся нам до новой эры.
     В Голландии своей наоборот
     мы разведем с тобою огород
     и будем устриц жарить за порогом
     и солнечным питаться осьминогом. 
     Пускай шумит над огурцами дождь,
     мы загорим с тобой по-эскимосски,
     и с нежностью ты пальцем проведешь
     по девственной, нетронутой полоске.
     Я на ключицу в зеркало взгляну
     и обнаружу за спиной волну
     и старый гейгер в оловянной рамке
     на выцветшей и пропотевшей лямке. 
     Придет зима, безжалостно крутя
     осоку нашей кровли деревянной.
     И если мы произведем дитя,
     то назовем Андреем или Анной.
     Чтоб, к сморщенному личику привит,
     не позабыт был русский алфавит,
     чей первый звук от выдоха продлится
     и, стало быть, в грядущем утвердится. 
     Мы будем в карты воевать, и вот
     нас вместе с козырями отнесет
     от берега извилистость отлива.
     И наш ребенок будет молчаливо
     смотреть, не понимая ничего,
     как мотылек колотится о лампу,
     когда настанет время для него
     обратно перебраться через дамбу.

----------


## Basil77

Вытерто. Л.

----------


## Lampada

> ...

 Ну ладно, Бродский (Бог ему судья),  но нам-то зачем здесь это произведение, полное злости?  Он сам, очевидно, сожалел, что такое написал.   *"* _На нескольких страницах FB велись и ведутся споры о печально известной антиоде Бродского “На независимость Украины”. Например, у Александр Самарцев, один из участников дискуссии пишет: “Никто не видел рукописи … или других свидетельств, которые могли бы установить авторство Бродского. Пока таких доказательств нет – было бы честнее эту тему не трогать.”   
Еще один комментатор сетует: “Бродский неслучайно не публиковал и запрещал публиковать это стихотворение. И его волю нарушают, где угодно и кто угодно.” В другом месте обсуждается вопрос, когда он впервые все же прочитал это стихотворение публично – в 1994 году в Нью-Йорке или на два года раньше в Пало-Альто._ *...* _Как по мне, лучше бы этой записи не существовало. И лучше бы он этих стихов тогда не читал. А еще лучше – не написал бы… Но написал, ничего не попишешь… Когда я их слушаю, испытываю боль – в том числе и за автора. И мне грустно при мысли о тех, у кого эти стихи вызывают восхищение или энтузиазм.”_* "*  *Кенан Алиев - блогер* суббота, 11 апреля 2015 г.

----------


## Lampada

*Пролитую слезу*
из будущего привезу,
вставлю ее в колечко.
Будешь глядеть одна,
надевай его на
безымянный, конечно". 
"Ах, у других мужья,
перстеньки из рыжья,
серьги из перламутра.
А у меня - слеза,
жидкая бирюза,
просыхает под утро". 
"Носи перстенек, пока
виден издалека;
потом другой подберется.
А надоест хранить,
будет что уронить
ночью на дно колодца".

----------


## Lampada

*Диана Арбенина*   Am Я всегда твердил, что судьба - игра. F Что зачем нам рыба, раз есть икра. Dm Что готический стиль победит, как школа, E как способность торчать, избежав укола.  Я считал, что лес - только часть полена. Что зачем вся дева, раз есть колено. Что, устав от поднятой веком пыли, русский глаз отдохнет на эстонском шпиле.  Hm Я сижу у окна. За окном осина. G Я любил немногих. Однако - сильно. Em Я сижу у окна. Я помыл посуду. F#  Я был счастлив здесь, и уже не буду. F E Я сижу у окна.  Я писал, что в лампочке - ужас пола. Что любовь, как акт, лишена глагола. Что не знал Эвклид, что, сходя на конус, вещь обретает не ноль, но Хронос.  Я сказал, что лист разрушает почку. И что семя, упавши в дурную почву, не дает побега; что луг с поляной есть пример рукоблудья, в Природе данный.  Я сижу у окна. Вспоминаю юность. Улыбнусь порою, порой отплюнусь. Я сижу у окна, обхватив колени, в обществе своей грузной тени. Я сижу у окна.  И моя песнь была лишена мотива, но зато ее хором не спеть. Не диво, что в награду мне за такие речи своих ног никто не кладет на плечи.  Гражданин второсортной эпохи, гордо признаю я товаром второго сорта свои лучшие мысли и дням грядущим я дарю их как опыт борьбы с удушьем. Я сижу у окна в темноте; как скорый, море гремит за волнистой шторой. Я сижу в темноте. И она не хуже в комнате, чем темнота снаружи. Я сижу у окна.

----------


## Basil77

> Ну ладно, Бродский (Бог ему судья),  но нам-то зачем здесь это произведение, полное злости?  Он сам, очевидно, сожалел, что такое написал.   *"* _На нескольких страницах FB велись и ведутся споры о печально известной антиоде Бродского “На независимость Украины”. Например, у Александр Самарцев, один из участников дискуссии пишет: “Никто не видел рукописи … или других свидетельств, которые могли бы установить авторство Бродского. Пока таких доказательств нет – было бы честнее эту тему не трогать.”   
> Еще один комментатор сетует: “Бродский не случайно не публиковал и запрещал публиковать это стихотворение. И его волю нарушают где угодно и кто угодно.” В другом месте обсуждается вопрос, когда он впервые все же прочитал это стихотворение публично – в 1994 году в Нью-Йорке или на два года раньше в Пало-Альто._ _..._ _Как по мне, лучше бы этой записи не существовало. И лучше бы он этих стихов тогда не читал. А еще лучше – не написал бы… Но написал, ничего не попишешь… Когда я их слушаю, испытываю боль – в том числе и за автора. И мне грустно при мысли о тех, у кого эти стихи вызывают восхищение или энтузиазм.”_* "*  *Кенан Алиев - блогер* суббота, 11 апреля 2015 г.

 В теме, посвящённой Бродскому, запрещено публиковать его стихи? И сомнений в авторстве нет - я видео запостил, где он его читает. Ну прямо чистый совок - уже и Бродский под запретом.

----------


## Eric C.

Лампада, верните пожалуйста тот стих в случае если он был удален. Я не думаю что он (каким бы он ни был) заразит мозг кого-либо из адекватных людей захватнической политикой кремля, зато с другой стороны очень забавно наблюдать как некоторые здесь любую тему пытаются свести к примитивной анти-украинской пропаганде.  _ "Таким образом, в этом году солнечное затмение в России прошло еще более-менее спокойно. А вот на Украине... "_  (c) Их сознательный ведущий, "товарищ Киселев", из недавних новостей. 
PS. Главное помнить что цензура (любая) никогда не является убедительным аргументом, и чаще всего ведет к достижению противоположной цели той что была задумана.

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, верните пожалуйста тот стих в случае если он был удален. Я не думаю что он (каким бы он ни был) заразит мозг кого-либо из адекватных людей захватнической политикой кремля, зато с другой стороны очень забавно наблюдать как некоторые здесь любую тему пытаются свести к примитивной анти-украинской пропаганде.  _ "Таким образом, в этом году солнечное затмение в России прошло еще более-менее спокойно. А вот на Украине... "_  (c) Их сознательный ведущий, "товарищ Киселев", из недавних новостей. 
> PS. Главное помнить что цензура (любая) никогда не является убедительным аргументом, и чаще всего ведет к достижению противоположной цели той что была задумана.

 Да, я это понимаю, но если есть информация о запрете Бродского публиковать это стихотворение, зачем нам его игноривать, тем более в такие очень непростые времена?  _"... Но ясно, как Божий день, что Бродский вскоре пожалел о том, что написал и читал эти стихи и категорически запретил где-либо публиковать этот текст. Его верные друзья, такие как Лев Лосев, выполнили просьбу своего друга. ... Эти стихи – совсем не лучшее произведение гениального поэта и надо бы уважить его волю. Русская литература не проиграла бы от этого авторского “изъятия”. ..."   История со стихотворением Бродского “На независимость Украины” | Московские Вести  _

----------


## Crocodile

> PS. Главное помнить что цензура (любая) никогда не является убедительным аргументом, и чаще всего ведет к достижению противоположной цели той что была задумана.

 Истинно глаголишь, сын мой. Твоими бы устами:   

> В Латвии на три месяца приостановлено вещание телеканал РТР-Россия; в отношении Первого балтийского канала (Первый канал) начат административный процесс; канал Россия-24 попал в категорию "проблемных".
> Таким образом, по словам властей, Латвия намерена бороться с "кремлевской пропагандой".

 Почему в Латвии решили отключать российские телеканалы - BBC Russian

----------


## Crocodile

> В теме, посвящённой Бродскому, запрещено публиковать его стихи? И сомнений в авторстве нет - я видео запостил, где он его читает. Ну прямо чистый совок - уже и Бродский под запретом.

 Ничего страшного, я легко нашёл в Трубе, как Бродский читает эти свои стихи. Спасибо, что поделился, для меня это было сильной новостью.   

> Ну ладно, Бродский (Бог ему судья), но нам-то зачем здесь это произведение, полное злости? Он сам, очевидно, сожалел, что такое написал.  
> Как по мне, лучше бы этой записи не существовало. И лучше бы он этих стихов тогда не читал. А еще лучше – не написал бы… Но написал, ничего не попишешь… Когда я их слушаю, испытываю боль – в том числе и за автора. И мне грустно при мысли о тех, у кого эти стихи вызывают восхищение или энтузиазм.” "  
> Кенан Алиев - блогер
> суббота, 11 апреля 2015 г.

 Уважаемые Лампада и Кенан Алиев - блогер. В этих стихах нет злости. Эти стихи не могут вызвать ни восхищения, ни энтузиазма. Эти стихи полны горечи и могут вызвать только горечь.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Уважаемые Лампада и Кенан Алиев - блогер. В этих стихах нет злости. Эти стихи не могут вызвать ни восхищения, ни энтузиазма. Эти стихи полны горечи и могут вызвать только горечь.

 Согласна с твоей оценкой.  Да у Бродского вся его жизнь была полна горечи, лишений и страданий.

----------


## Lampada

> Согласна с твоей оценкой.  Да у Бродского вся его жизнь была полна горечи, лишений и страданий.

 Нескоро ещё человечество узнает детали личной жизни Бродского: 
  "..._Незадолго до смерти Бродский написал письмо в отдел рукописей Российской национальной библиотеки в Петербурге (где хранится, в основном, архив поэта до 1972 года[100]__), в котором попросил закрыть на 50 лет доступ к его дневникам, письмам и семейным документам._ ... ".  То же касается_ "__ неизданных сочинений"_  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## lodka

> "..._Незадолго до смерти Бродский написал письмо в отдел рукописей Российской национальной библиотеки в Петербурге (где хранится, в основном, архив поэта до 1972 года[100]__), в котором попросил закрыть на 50 лет доступ к его дневникам, письмам и семейным документам._ ... ".

 Вот как! А почему же тогда Вы нарушаете его волю и публично размещаете в этой теме его произведения??? 
(Двойные стандарты, не?)

----------


## Lampada

> Вот как! А почему же тогда Вы нарушаете его волю и публично размещаете в этой теме его произведения??? 
> (Двойные стандарты, не?)

 Странный вопрос и смешное обвинение. Бродский же не только в стол пис*а*л. 
Вам никогда не попадались его книги?  Тогда произведения Бродского при желании можно легко в сети найти:  *http://www.world-art.ru/people.php?id=34560*  Нигде, вроде, не написано, что нельзя копировать. 
Но существует *личный архив* поэта и то, что там собрано *до 1972 года* и *никогда не публиковалось,* будет закрыто в течение пятидесяти лет со дня его смерти.  
Вот, пожалуйста, знакомьтесь (то, что издавалось в России):  _Бродский И._ Осенний крик ястреба: стихотворения 1962—1989 годов / сост. О. Абрамович. — Ленинград: ЛО ИМА-пресс при содействии МГП «Петрополис», 1990.Иосиф Бродский размером подлинника / сборник, посвящённый 50-летию поэта (проза и интервью И. Бродского, а также статьи о нём), сост. Г. Комаров. — Ленинград-Таллин: Изд-во Таллинского центра Московской штаб-квартиры МАДПР, 1990._Бродский И._ Стихотворения / сост. Я. Гордин. — Таллинн: совместное издание издательств «Ээсти раамат» и «Александра», 1991._Бродский И._ Каппадокия. Стихи. — СПб.: приложение к альманаху Петрополь, 1993._Бродский И._ В окрестностях Атлантиды. Новые стихотворения. — СПб.: Пушкинский фонд, 1995._Бродский И._ Пейзаж с наводнением. — Dana Point: Ardis, 1996. СПб.: Пушкинский фонд, 2000 (испр. и доп.).*Бродский И. Сочинения Иосифа Бродского: В 4 т.* / сост. Г. Комаров. — СПб.: Пушкинский фонд, 1992—1995.*Бродский И. Сочинения Иосифа Бродского: В 7 т.* / ред. Я. Гордин. — СПб.: Пушкинский фонд, 1997—2001._Бродский И._ Изгнание из рая: Избранные переводы / ред. Я. Клоц. — СПб: Азбука, 2010._Бродский И._ Стихотворения и поэмы: В 2 т. / сост. и прим. Л. Лосев. — СПб.: Пушкинский дом, 2011._Бродский И._ Слон и Маруська / илл. И. Ганзенко. — СПб: Азбука, 2011. 
Надеюсь, что я понятно ответила на Ваши вопросы.

----------


## Lampada

Сюжет телекомпании НТВ об открытии дома-музея Бродского

----------


## Lampada

_В Архангельской области, где во время ссылки жил Иосиф Бродский, открыли его музей. 
Деревянный дом отреставрировали за два года и 4,5 миллиона рублей._

----------


## Lampada

_Забытые тропы Бродского: экскурсия по деревне Норинская, где поэт отбывал ссылку за тунеядство_

----------


## Lampada

_Предметы обстановки, книги и фотографии нобелевского лауреата станут частью экспозиции в доме-музее Бродского, который откроется в мае в Санкт-Петербурге._

----------


## Lampada

*В Петербурге снег и непогода,*
В Петербурге горестные мысли,
Проживая больше год от года,
Удивляться в Петербурге жизни. 
Приезжать на Родину в карете,
Приезжать на Родину в несчастьи,
Приезжать на Родину для смерти,
Умирать на Родине со страстью. 
Умираешь, ну и бог с тобою,
Во гробу, как в колыбели чистой.
Привыкать на Родине к любови,
Привыкать на Родине к убийству. 
Боже мой, любимых, пережитых,
Уничтожить хочешь, уничтожь, ну!
Подними мне руки для защиты,
Если пощадить меня не можешь. 
Если ты не хочешь. И не надо.
И в любви испуганно ловимой
Поскользнись на Родине и падай,
Оказавшись во крови любимой. 
Уезжать, бежать из Петербурга.
И всю жизнь летит до поворота,
До любви, до сна, до переулка
Зимняя карета идиота.

----------


## Lampada

*VI сонет к Марии Стюарт*  читает Фрэнки (Вадим Демчог)   *Я вас любил. Любовь еще (возможно,*
что просто боль) сверлит мои мозги.
Все разлетелось к черту на куски.
Я застрелиться пробовал, но сложно
с оружием. И далее, виски:
в который вдарить? Портила не дрожь, но
задумчивость. Черт! все не по-людски!
Я вас любил так сильно, безнадежно,
как дай вам Бог другими — но не даст!
Он, будучи на многое горазд,
не сотворит - по Пармениду - дважды
сей жар в крови, ширококостный хруст,
чтоб пломбы в пасти плавились от жажды
коснуться - "бюст" зачеркиваю - уст.

----------


## Lampada

*20 сонетов к Марии Стюарт (1974)*
Мари, шотландцы все-таки скоты.
     В каком колене клетчатого клана
     предвиделось, что двинешься с экрана
     и оживишь, как статуя, сады?
     И Люксембургский, в частности? Сюды
     забрел я как-то после ресторана
     взглянуть глазами старого барана
     на новые ворота и пруды.
     Где встретил Вас. И в силу этой встречи,
     и так как "все былое ожило
     в отжившем сердце", в старое жерло
     вложив заряд классической картечи,
     я трачу, что осталось в русской речи
     на Ваш анфас и матовые плечи. 
        II 
     В конце большой войны не на живот,
     когда что было, жарили без сала,
     Мари, я видел мальчиком, как Сара
     Леандр шла топ-топ на эшафот.
     Меч палача, как ты бы не сказала,
     приравнивает к полу небосвод
     (см. светило, вставшее из вод).
     Мы вышли все на свет из кинозала,
     но нечто нас в час сумерек зовет
     назад, в "Спартак", в чьей плюшевой утробе
     приятнее, чем вечером в Европе.
     Там снимки звезд, там главная -- брюнет,
     там две картины, очередь на обе.
     И лишнего билета нет. 
        III 
     Земной свой путь пройдя до середины,
     я, заявившись в Люксембургский сад,
     смотрю на затвердевшие седины
     мыслителей, письменников; и взад-
     вперед гуляют дамы, господины,
     жандарм синеет в зелени, усат,
     фонтан мурлычит, дети голосят,
     и обратиться не к кому с "иди на".
     И ты, Мари, не покладая рук,
     стоишь в гирлянде каменных подруг --
     французских королев во время оно --
     безмолвно, с воробьем на голове.
     Сад выглядит, как помесь Пантеона
     со знаменитой "Завтрак на траве". 
        IV 
     Красавица, которую я позже
     любил сильней, чем Босуэла -- ты,
     с тобой имела общие черты
     (шепчу автоматически "о, Боже",
     их вспоминая) внешние. Мы тоже
     счастливой не составили четы.
     Она ушла куда-то в макинтоше.
     Во избежанье роковой черты,
     я пересек другую -- горизонта,
     чье лезвие, Мари, острей ножа.
     Над этой вещью голову держа,
     не кислорода ради, но азота,
     бурлящего в раздувшемся зобу,
     гортань... того... благодарит судьбу. 
        V 
     Число твоих любовников, Мари,
     превысило собою цифру три,
     четыре, десять, двадцать, двадцать пять.
     Нет для короны большего урона,
     чем с кем-нибудь случайно переспать.
     (Вот почему обречена корона;
     республика же может устоять,
     как некая античная колонна).
     И с этой точки зренья ни на пядь
     не сдвинете шотландского барона.
     Твоим шотландцам было не понять,
     чем койка отличается от трона.
     В своем столетьи белая ворона,
     для современников была ты блядь. 
        VI 
     Я вас любил. Любовь еще (возможно,
     что просто боль) сверлит мои мозги,
     Все разлетелось к черту, на куски.
     Я застрелиться пробовал, но сложно
     с оружием. И далее, виски:
     в который вдарить? Портила не дрожь, но
     задумчивость. Черт! все не по-людски!
     Я Вас любил так сильно, безнадежно,
     как дай Вам бог другими -- -- -- но не даст!
     Он, будучи на многое горазд,
     не сотворит -- по Пармениду -- дважды
     сей жар в груди, ширококостный хруст,
     чтоб пломбы в пасти плавились от жажды
     коснуться -- "бюст" зачеркиваю -- уст! 
        VII 
     Париж не изменился. Плас де Вож
     по-прежнему, скажу тебе, квадратна.
     Река не потекла еще обратно.
     Бульвар Распай по-прежнему пригож.
     Из нового -- концерты за бесплатно
     и башня, чтоб почувствовать -- ты вошь.
     Есть многие, с кем свидеться приятно,
     но первым прокричавши "как живешь?" 
     В Париже, ночью, в ресторане... Шик
     подобной фразы -- праздник носоглотки.
     И входит айне кляйне нахт мужик,
     внося мордоворот в косоворотке.
     Кафе. Бульвар. Подруга на плече.
     Луна, что твой генсек в параличе. 
        VIII 
     На склоне лет, в стране за океаном
     (открытой, как я думаю, при Вас),
     деля помятый свой иконостас
     меж печкой и продавленным диваном,
     я думаю, сведи удача нас,
     понадобились вряд ли бы слова нам:
     ты просто бы звала меня Иваном,
     и я бы отвечал тебе "Alas".
     Шотландия нам стлала бы матрас.
     Я б гордым показал тебя славянам.
     В порт Глазго, караван за караваном,
     пошли бы лапти, пряники, атлас.
     Мы встретили бы вместе смертный час.
     Топор бы оказался деревянным. 
        IX 
     Равнина. Трубы. Входят двое. Лязг
     сражения. "Ты кто такой?" -- "А сам ты?"
     "Я кто такой?" -- "Да, ты". -- "Мы протестанты".
     "А мы -- католики". -- "Ах, вот как!" Хряск!
     Потом везде валяются останки.
     Шум нескончаемых вороньих дрязг.
     Потом -- зима, узорчатые санки,
     примерка шали: "Где это -- Дамаск?"
     "Там, где самец-павлин прекрасней самки".
     "Но даже там он не проходит в дамки"
     (за шашками -- передохнув от ласк).
     Ночь в небольшом по-голливудски замке. 
     Опять равнина. Полночь. Входят двое.
     И все сливается в их волчьем вое. 
        X 
     Осенний вечер. Якобы с Каменой.
     Увы, не поднимающей чела.
     Не в первый раз. В такие вечера
     все в радость, даже хор краснознаменный.
     Сегодня, превращаясь во вчера,
     себя не утруждает переменой
     пера, бумаги, жижицы пельменной,
     изделия хромого бочара
     из Гамбурга. К подержанным вещам,
     имеющим царапины и пятна,
     у времени чуть больше, вероятно,
     доверия, чем к свежим овощам.
     Смерть, скрипнув дверью, станет на паркете
     в посадском, молью траченом жакете. 
        XI 
     Лязг ножниц, ощущение озноба.
     Рок, жадный до каракуля с овцы,
     что брачные, что царские венцы
     снимает с нас. И головы особо.
     Прощай, юнцы, их гордые отцы,
     разводы, клятвы верности до гроба.
     Мозг чувствует, как башня небоскреба,
     в которой не общаются жильцы.
     Так пьянствуют в Сиаме близнецы,
     где пьет один, забуревают -- оба.
     Никто не прокричал тебе "Атас!"
     И ты не знала "я одна, а вас...",
     глуша латынью потолок и Бога,
     увы, Мари, как выговорить "много". 
        XII 
     Что делает Историю? -- Тела.
     Искусство? -- Обезглавленное тело.
     Взять Шиллера: Истории влетело
     от Шиллера. Мари, ты не ждала,
     что немец, закусивши удила,
     поднимет старое, по сути, дело:
     ему-то вообще какое дело,
     кому дала ты или не дала? 
     Но, может, как любая немчура,
     наш Фридрих сам страшился топора.
     А во-вторых, скажу тебе, на свете
     ничем (вообрази это), опричь
     Искусства, твои стати не постичь.
     Историю отдай Елизавете. 
        XIII 
     Баран трясет кудряшками (они же
     -- руно), вдыхая запахи травы.
     Вокруг Гленкорны, Дугласы и иже.
     В тот день их речи были таковы:
     "Ей отрубили голову. Увы".
     "Представьте, как рассердятся в Париже".
     "Французы? Из-за чьей-то головы?
     Вот если бы ей тяпнули пониже..."
     "Так не мужик ведь. Вышла в неглиже".
     "Ну, это, как хотите, не основа..."
     "Бесстыдство! Как просвечивала жэ!"
     "Что ж, платья, может, не было иного".
     "Да, русским лучше; взять хоть Иванова:
     звучит как баба в каждом падеже". 
        XIV 
     Любовь сильней разлуки, но разлука
     длинней любви. Чем статнее гранит,
     тем явственней отсутствие ланит
     и прочего. Плюс запаха и звука.
     Пусть ног тебе не вскидывать в зенит:
     на то и камень (это ли не мука?),
     но то, что страсть, как Шива шестирука,
     бессильна -- юбку, он не извинит. 
     Не от того, что столько утекло
     воды и крови (если б голубая!),
     но от тоски расстегиваться врозь
     воздвиг бы я не камень, но стекло,
     Мари, как воплощение гудбая
     и взгляда, проникающего сквозь. 
        XV 
     Не то тебя, скажу тебе, сгубило,
     Мари, что женихи твои в бою
     поднять не звали плотников стропила;
     не "ты" и "вы", смешавшиеся в "ю";
     не чьи-то симпатичные чернила;
     не то, что -- за печатями семью --
     Елизавета Англию любила
     сильней, чем ты Шотландию свою
     (замечу в скобках, так оно и было);
     не песня та, что пела соловью
     испанскому ты в камере уныло.
     Они тебе заделали свинью
     за то, чему не видели конца
     в те времена: за красоту лица. 
        XVI 
     Тьма скрадывает, сказано, углы.
     Квадрат, возможно, делается шаром,
     и, на ночь глядя залитым пожаром,
     багровый лес незримому курлы
     беззвучно внемлет порами коры;
     лай сеттера, встревоженного шалым
     сухим листом, возносится к стожарам,
     смотрящим на озимые бугры. 
     Немногое, чем блазнилась слеза,
     сумело уцелеть от перехода
     в сень перегноя. Вечному перу
     из всех вещей, бросавшихся в глаза,
     осталось следовать за временами года,
     петь на голос "Унылую Пору". 
        XVII 
     То, что исторгло изумленный крик
     из аглицкого рта, что к мату
     склоняет падкий на помаду
     мой собственный, что отвернуть на миг
     Филиппа от портрета лик
     заставило и снарядить Армаду,
     то было -- -- -- не могу тираду
     закончить -- -- -- в общем, твой парик,
     упавший с головы упавшей
     (дурная бесконечность), он,
     твой суть единственный поклон,
     пускай не вызвал рукопашной
     меж зрителей, но был таков,
     что поднял на ноги врагов. 
        XVIII 
     Для рта, проговорившего "прощай"
     тебе, а не кому-нибудь, не все ли
     одно, какое хлебово без соли
     разжевывать впоследствии. Ты, чай,
     привычная к не-доремифасоли.
     А если что не так -- не осерчай:
     язык, что крыса, копошится в соре,
     выискивает что-то невзначай. 
     Прости меня, прелестный истукан.
     Да, у разлуки все-таки не дура
     губа (хоть часто кажется -- дыра):
     меж нами -- вечность, также -- океан.
     Причем, буквально. Русская цензура.
     Могли бы обойтись без топора. 
        XIX 
     Мари, теперь в Шотландии есть шерсть
     (все выглядит как новое из чистки).
     Жизнь бег свой останавливает в шесть,
     на солнечном не сказываясь диске.
     В озерах -- и по-прежнему им несть
     числа -- явились монстры (василиски).
     И скоро будет собственная нефть,
     шотландская, в бутылках из-под виски.
     Шотландия, как видишь, обошлась.
     И Англия, мне думается, тоже.
     И ты в саду французском непохожа
     на ту, с ума сводившую вчерась.
     И дамы есть, чтоб предпочесть тебе их,
     но непохожие на вас обеих. 
        XX 
     Пером простым -- неправда, что мятежным!
     я пел про встречу в некоем саду
     с той, кто меня в сорок восьмом году
     с экрана обучала чувствам нежным.
     Предоставляю вашему суду:
     a) был ли он учеником прилежным,
     b) новую для русского среду,
     c) слабость к окончаниям падежным. 
     В Непале есть столица Катманду. 
     Случайное, являясь неизбежным,
     приносит пользу всякому труду. 
     Ведя ту жизнь, которую веду,
     я благодарен бывшим белоснежным
     листам бумаги, свернутым в дуду.

----------


## Lampada

Anna Brodsky (дочь поэта) reads her early poems

----------


## Lampada

A video souvenir for Anna: Drawings by Joseph Brodsky

----------


## Lampada

Александр Щербина и Павел Фахртдинов   *Шесть лет спустя (1968*   _ М. Б._ 
     Так долго вместе прожили, что вновь
     второе января пришлось на вторник,
     что удивленно поднятая бровь,
     как со стекла автомобиля -- дворник,
        с лица сгоняла смутную печаль,
        незамутненной оставляя даль. 
     Так долго вместе прожили, что снег
     коль выпадет, то думалось -- навеки,
     что, дабы не зажмуривать ей век,
     я прикрывал ладонью их, и веки,
        не веря, что их пробуют спасти,
        метались там, как бабочки в горсти. 
     Так чужды были всякой новизне,
     что тесные объятия во сне
        бесчестили любой психоанализ;
     что губы, припадавшие к плечу,
     с моими, задувавшими свечу,
        не видя дел иных, соединялись. 
     Так долго вместе прожили, что роз
     семейство на обшарпанных обоях
     сменилось целой рощею берез,
     и деньги появились у обоих,
        и тридцать дней над морем, языкат,
        грозил пожаром Турции закат. 
     Так долго вместе прожили без книг,
     без мебели, без утвари, на старом
     диванчике, что -- прежде чем возник --
     был треугольник перпендикуляром,
        восставленным знакомыми стоймя
        над слившимися точками двумя. 
     Так долго вместе прожили мы с ней,
     что сделали из собственных теней
        мы дверь себе -- работаешь ли, спишь ли,
     но створки не распахивались врозь,
     и мы прошли их, видимо, насквозь
        и черным ходом в будущее вышли.

----------


## Lampada

*Театр поэзии Аллы Демидовой*  _Радиотриптих, посвященный поэзии Иосифа Бродского. В авторской программе Аллы Демидовой "Театр поэзии" прозвучат стихотворения Иосифа Бродского, а также размышления актрисы о судьбе поэта и его произведениях, воспоминания о личных встречах._  часть первая 00:47  «Пилигримы», 1958, 02:43 «Зимним вечером в Ялте», Январь, 1969, 06:28 «Я памятник воздвиг себе иной!», 1962, 08:14 «Шорох акации», 1977, 11:44 «Элегия», 1982, 16:08 «Ария», 1987, 19:46   часть вторая 23:07  «Пьяцца Маттеи», 1981, 24:11 «Квинтет», 1976, 28:49 «Я входил вместо дикого зверя в клетку...», 1980, 31:41 «Рождество 1963», январь 1964, 36:29 «Рождество 1963 года», 1963-64, 38:19 «Сретенье», 1972, 39:00  часть третья 45:09 «Снег идет, оставляя весь мир в меньшинстве...», 1980, 46:13 «Одиссей Телемаку», 1972, 48:07 «Воротишься на родину. Ну что ж...», 1961, 49:38 «Я не то что схожу с ума, но устал за лето.» , 1975, 50:59 «Письма римскому другу», 1972, 54:01 «Стансы городу», 1962, 01:00:55 «Остановка в пустыне», 1966, 01:03:42

----------


## Lampada

Иосиф Бродский. Разговор с небожителем (2010).  Режиссер: Роман Либеров._  В основе фильма - разговор, состоявшийся в Нью-Йорке в 1993 году между критиком Соломоном Волковым и поэтом Иосифом Бродским. 
Откровенность этого диалога - ключ к личности Бродского, его пониманию себя, своей судьбы, поэзии и мироустройства. 
Особенность фильма в том, что прямая речь поэта находит подтверждение в яркости и изобретательности киноизображения. "Разговор с небожителем" - редчайший в России образец жанра "анимадок", сочетающий в себе реальные съемки, анимацию и авторскую работу с фото- и киноматериалами. _ Стихи Иосифа Бродского читает автор, а также Кирилл Пирогов.  Телеканал "Культура" (Россия К) 24 мая 2010.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2i_Vb6ERbo   - Исполняет *Владимир Маслаков* 
__________________________________________        Исполняет *Анатолий Белый.  * *Письмо генералу Z.*  _«Война, Ваша Светлость, пустая игра.
Сегодня — удача, а завтра — дыра…»
Песнь об осаде Ла-Рошели_  Генерал! Наши карты — дерьмо. Я пас.
Север вовсе не здесь, но в Полярном Круге.
И Экватор шире, чем ваш лампас.
Потому что фронт, генерал, на Юге.
На таком расстояньи любой приказ
превращается рацией в буги-вуги. Генерал! Ералаш перерос в бардак.
Бездорожье не даст подвести резервы
и сменить белье: простыня — наждак;
это, знаете, действует мне на нервы.
Никогда до сих пор, полагаю, так
не был загажен алтарь Минервы. Генерал! Мы так долго сидим в грязи,
что король червей загодя ликует,
и кукушка безмолвствует. Упаси,
впрочем, нас услыхать, как она кукует.
Я считаю, надо сказать мерси,
что противник не атакует. Наши пушки уткнулись стволами вниз,
ядра размякли. Одни горнисты,
трубы свои извлекая из
чехлов, как заядлые онанисты,
драют их сутками так, что вдруг
те исторгают звук. Офицеры бродят, презрев устав,
в галифе и кителях разной масти.
Рядовые в кустах на сухих местах
предаются друг с другом постыдной страсти,
и краснеет, спуская пунцовый стяг,
наш сержант-холостяк. ___ Генерал! Я сражался всегда, везде,
как бы ни были шансы малы и шатки.
Я не нуждался в другой звезде,
кроме той, что у вас на шапке.
Но теперь я как в сказке о том гвозде:
вбитом в стену, лишенном шляпки. Генерал! К сожалению, жизнь — одна.
Чтоб не искать доказательств вящих,
нам придется испить до дна
чашу свою в этих скромных чащах:
жизнь, вероятно, не так длинна,
чтоб откладывать худшее в долгий ящик. Генерал! Только душам нужны тела.
Души ж, известно, чужды злорадства,
и сюда нас, думаю, завела
не стратегия даже, но жажда братства:
лучше в чужие встревать дела,
коли в своих нам не разобраться. Генерал! И теперь у меня — мандраж.
Не пойму, отчего: от стыда ль, от страха ль?
От нехватки дам? Или просто — блажь?
Не помогает ни врач, ни знахарь.
Оттого, наверно, что повар ваш
не разбирает, где соль, где сахар. Генерал! Я боюсь, мы зашли в тупик.
Это — месть пространства косой сажени.
Наши пики ржавеют. Наличье пик —
это еще не залог мишени.
И не двинется тень наша дальше нас
даже в закатный час. ___ Генерал! Вы знаете, я не трус.
Выньте досье, наведите справки.
К пуле я безразличен. Плюс
я не боюсь ни врага, ни ставки.
Пусть мне прилепят бубновый туз
между лопаток — прошу отставки! Я не хочу умирать из-за
двух или трех королей, которых
я вообще не видал в глаза
(дело не в шорах, но в пыльных шторах).
Впрочем, и жить за них тоже мне
неохота. Вдвойне. Генерал! Мне все надоело. Мне
скучен крестовый поход. Мне скучен
вид застывших в моем окне
гор, перелесков, речных излучин.
Плохо, ежели мир вовне
изучен тем, кто внутри измучен. Генерал! Я не думаю, что ряды
ваши покинув, я их ослаблю.
В этом не будет большой беды:
я не солист, но я чужд ансамблю.
Вынув мундштук из своей дуды,
жгу свой мундир и ломаю саблю. ___ Птиц не видать, но они слышны.
Снайпер, томясь от духовной жажды,
то ли приказ, то ль письмо жены,
сидя на ветке, читает дважды,
и берет от скуки художник наш
пушку на карандаш. Генерал! Только Время оценит вас,
ваши Канны, флеши, каре, когорты.
В академиях будут впадать в экстаз;
ваши баталии и натюрморты
будут служить расширенью глаз,
взглядов на мир и вообще аорты. Генерал! Я вам должен сказать, что вы
вроде крылатого льва при входе
в некий подъезд. Ибо вас, увы,
не существует вообще в природе.
Нет, не то чтобы вы мертвы
или же биты — вас нет в колоде. Генерал! Пусть меня отдадут под суд!
Я вас хочу ознакомить с делом:
сумма страданий дает абсурд;
пусть же абсурд обладает телом!
И да маячит его сосуд
чем-то черным на чем-то белом. Генерал, скажу вам еще одно:
Генерал! Я взял вас для рифмы к слову
«умирал» — что было со мною, но
Бог до конца от зерна полову
не отделил, и сейчас ее
употреблять — вранье. ___ На пустыре, где в ночи горят
два фонаря и гниют вагоны,
наполовину с себя наряд
сняв шутовской и сорвав погоны,
я застываю, встречая взгляд
камеры Лейц или глаз Горгоны. Ночь. Мои мысли полны одной
женщиной, чудной внутри и в профиль.
То, что творится сейчас со мной,
ниже небес, но превыше кровель.
То, что творится со мной сейчас,
не оскорбляет вас. ___ Генерал! Вас нету, и речь моя
обращена, как обычно, ныне
в ту пустоту, чьи края — края
некой обширной, глухой пустыни,
коей на картах, что вы и я
видеть могли, даже нет в помине. Генерал! Если все-таки вы меня
слышите, значит, пустыня прячет
некий оазис в себе, маня
всадника этим; а всадник, значит,
я; я пришпориваю коня;
конь, генерал, никуда не скачет. Генерал! Воевавший всегда как лев,
я оставляю пятно на флаге.
Генерал, даже карточный домик — хлев.
Я пишу вам рапорт, припадаю к фляге.
Для переживших великий блеф
жизнь оставляет клочок бумаги. _1968_

----------


## Lampada

*Осенний крик ястреба*    Читает* Владимир Маслаков * Северозападный ветер его поднимает над
     сизой, лиловой, пунцовой, алой
     долиной Коннектикута. Он уже
     не видит лакомый променад
     курицы по двору обветшалой
     фермы, суслика на меже. 
     На воздушном потоке распластанный, одинок,
     все, что он видит -- гряду покатых
     холмов и серебро реки,
     вьющейся точно живой клинок,
     сталь в зазубринах перекатов,
     схожие с бисером городки 
     Новой Англии. Упавшие до нуля
     термометры -- словно лары в нише;
     стынут, обуздывая пожар
     листьев, шпили церквей. Но для
     ястреба, это не церкви. Выше
     лучших помыслов прихожан, 
     он парит в голубом океане, сомкнувши клюв,
     с прижатою к животу плюсною
     -- когти в кулак, точно пальцы рук --
     чуя каждым пером поддув
     снизу, сверкая в ответ глазною
     ягодою, держа на Юг, 
     к Рио-Гранде, в дельту, в распаренную толпу
     буков, прячущих в мощной пене
     травы, чьи лезвия остры,
     гнездо, разбитую скорлупу
     в алую крапинку, запах, тени
     брата или сестры. 
     Сердце, обросшее плотью, пухом, пером, крылом,
     бьющееся с частотою дрожи,
     точно ножницами сечет,
     собственным движимое теплом,
     осеннюю синеву, ее же
     увеличивая за счет 
     еле видного глазу коричневого пятна,
     точки, скользящей поверх вершины
     ели; за счет пустоты в лице
     ребенка, замершего у окна,
     пары, вышедшей из машины,
     женщины на крыльце. 
     Но восходящий поток его поднимает вверх
     выше и выше. В подбрюшных перьях
     щиплет холодом. Глядя вниз,
     он видит, что горизонт померк,
     он видит как бы тринадцать первых
     штатов, он видит: из 
     труб поднимается дым. Но как раз число
     труб подсказывает одинокой
     птице, как поднялась она.
     Эк куда меня занесло!
     Он чувствует смешанную с тревогой
     гордость. Перевернувшись на 
     крыло, он падает вниз. Но упругий слой
     воздуха его возвращает в небо,
     в бесцветную ледяную гладь.
     В желтом зрачке возникает злой
     блеск. То есть, помесь гнева
     с ужасом. Он опять 
     низвергается. Но как стенка -- мяч,
     как падение грешника -- снова в веру,
     его выталкивает назад.
     Его, который еще горяч!
     В черт-те что. Все выше. В ионосферу.
     В астрономически объективный ад 
     птиц, где отсутствует кислород,
     где вместо проса -- крупа далеких
     звезд. Что для двуногих высь,
     то для пернатых наоборот.
     Не мозжечком, но в мешочках легких
     он догадывается: не спастись. 
     И тогда он кричит. Из согнутого, как крюк,
     клюва, похожий на визг эриний,
     вырывается и летит вовне
     механический, нестерпимый звук,
     звук стали, впившейся в алюминий;
     механический, ибо не 
     предназначенный ни для чьих ушей:
     людских, срывающейся с березы
     белки, тявкающей лисы,
     маленьких полевых мышей;
     так отливаться не могут слезы
     никому. Только псы 
     задирают морды. Пронзительный, резкий крик
     страшней, кошмарнее ре-диеза
     алмаза, режущего стекло,
     пересекает небо. И мир на миг
     как бы вздрагивает от пореза.
     Ибо там, наверху, тепло 
     обжигает пространство, как здесь, внизу,
     обжигает черной оградой руку
     без перчатки. Мы, восклицая "вон,
     там!" видим вверху слезу
     ястреба, плюс паутину, звуку
     присущую, мелких волн, 
     разбегающихся по небосводу, где
     нет эха, где пахнет апофеозом
     звука, особенно в октябре.
     И в кружеве этом, сродни звезде,
     сверкая, скованная морозом,
     инеем, в серебре, 
     опушившем перья, птица плывет в зенит,
     в ультрамарин. Мы видим в бинокль отсюда
     перл, сверкающую деталь.
     Мы слышим: что-то вверху звенит,
     как разбивающаяся посуда,
     как фамильный хрусталь, 
     чьи осколки, однако, не ранят, но
     тают в ладони. И на мгновенье
     вновь различаешь кружки, глазки,
     веер, радужное пятно,
     многоточия, скобки, звенья,
     колоски, волоски -- 
     бывший привольный узор пера,
     карту, ставшую горстью юрких
     хлопьев, летящих на склон холма.
     И, ловя их пальцами, детвора
     выбегает на улицу в пестрых куртках
     и кричит по-английски "Зима, зима!"

----------


## Lampada

*Прогулки с Бродским * _«Прогулки с Бродским» (1993—2000) — телевизионный документальный фильм о поэте Иосифе Бродском. Первый фильм о Бродском, снятый для России. Лауреат премии «ТЭФИ-1995»[1]. _ _Фильм снят в Венеции, куда специально для съёмок приехали два друга-поэта — Иосиф Бродский и Евгений Рейн. Они прогуливаются по набережным, сидят в кафе, разговаривая о поэзии, о языке, о Венеции, о России, о будущем, о кошках, читают свои стихи._ *История создания. Награды*  _Фильм снимался в октябре 1993 года, а появился на телеэкране в августе 1994 года. 
После монтажа осталось много материалов, из которых авторы сделали продолжение — «Прогулки с Бродским II. История съёмок». 
Обе части под общим названием «Прогулки с Бродским» вышли на DVD в 2000 году в серии «Другое кино» компании «Кармен Видео». 
В это издание вошли дополнительные материалы: воспоминания жителей деревни Норенская (место ссылки Бродского), история первой публикации стихов Бродского, кадры поминальной службы по Бродскому. 
24 мая 1995 года «Прогулки с Бродским» получили премию «ТЭФИ» как лучший телевизионный фильм. По странному стечению обстоятельств, это произошло в день рождения поэта. _ https://ru.*wiki*pedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%BA%D0%B8_%  D1%81_%D0%91%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D  0%BC

----------


## Lampada

*Бродский не поэт  * _24.05.2015  
документальный  
2015 _ Published on May 24, 2015  _4 июня 1972-го, когда самолет с Бродским поднялся над аэропортом "Пулково", эта биография закончилась. И началась жизнь, о которой на родине поэта не известно почти ничего.
Россия, Америка, Италия, Швеция, Финляндия — авторы фильма следуют за своим героем, самым путешествующим из всех русских писателей.
Места, ставшие его биографией. И люди, определившие судьбу._

----------


## Lampada

*Иосиф Бродский*  *Пьяцца Маттеи (1981)*   *Книга:* Иосиф Бродский. Стихотворения и поэмы               I 
     Я пил из этого фонтана
     в ущелье Рима.
     Теперь, не замочив кафтана,
     канаю мимо.
     Моя подружка Микелина
     в порядке штрафа
     мне предпочла кормить павлина
     в именьи графа. 
        II 
     Граф, в сущности, совсем не мерзок:
     он сед и строен.
     Я был с ним по-российски дерзок,
     он был расстроен.
     Но что трагедия, измена
     для славянина,
     то ерунда для джентльмена
     и дворянина. 
        III 
     Граф выиграл, до клубнички лаком,
     в игре без правил.
     Он ставит Микелину раком,
     как прежде ставил.
     Я тоже, впрочем, не в накладе:
     и в Риме тоже
     теперь есть место крикнуть "Бляди!",
     вздохнуть "О Боже". 
        IV 
     Не смешивает пахарь с пашней
     плодов плачевных.
     Потери, точно скот домашний,
     блюдет кочевник.
     Чем был бы Рим иначе? гидом,
     толпой музея,
     автобусом, отелем, видом
     Терм, Колизея. 
        V 
     А так он -- место грусти, выи,
     склоненной в баре,
     и двери, запертой на виа
     дельи Фунари.
     Сидишь, обдумывая строчку,
     и, пригорюнясь,
     глядишь в невидимую точку:
     почти что юность. 
        VI 
     Как возвышает это дело!
     Как в миг печали
     все забываешь: юбку, тело,
     где, как кончали.
     Пусть ты последняя рванина,
     пыль под забором,
     на джентльмена, дворянина
     кладешь с прибором. 
        VII 
     Нет, я вам доложу, утрата,
     завал, непруха
     из вас творят аристократа
     хотя бы духа.
     Забудем о дешевом графе!
     Заломим брови!
     Поддать мы в миг печали вправе
     хоть с принцем крови! 
        VIII 
     Зима. Звенит хрусталь фонтана.
     Цвет неба -- синий.
     Подсчитывает трамонтана
     иголки пиний.
     Что год от февраля отрезал,
     он дрожью роздал,
     и кутается в тогу цезарь
     (верней, апостол). 
        IX 
     В морозном воздухе, на редкость
     прозрачном, око,
     невольно наводясь на резкость,
     глядит далеко --
     на Север, где в чаду и в дыме
     кует червонцы
     Европа мрачная. Я -- в Риме,
     где светит солнце! 
        X 
     Я, пасынок державы дикой
     с разбитой мордой,
     другой, не менее великой
     приемыш гордый, --
     я счастлив в этой колыбели
     Муз, Права, Граций,
     где Назо и Вергилий пели,
     вещал Гораций. 
        XI 
     Попробуем же отстраниться,
     взять век в кавычки.
     Быть может, и в мои страницы
     как в их таблички,
     кириллицею не побрезгав
     и без ущерба
     для зренья, главная из Резвых
     взглянет -- Эвтерпа. 
        XII 
     Не в драчке, я считаю, счастье
     в чертоге царском,
     но в том, чтоб, обручив запястье
     с котлом швейцарским,
     остаток плоти терракоте
     подвергнуть, сини,
     исколотой Буонаротти
     и Борромини. 
        XIII 
     Спасибо, Парки, Провиденье,
     ты, друг-издатель,
     за перечисленные деньги.
     Сего податель
     векам грядущим в назиданье
     пьет чоколатта
     кон панна в центре мирозданья
     и циферблата! 
        XIV 
     С холма, где говорил октавой
     порой иною
     Тасс, созерцаю величавый
     вид. Предо мною --
     не купола, не черепица
     со Св. Отцами:
     то -- мир вскормившая волчица
     спит вверх сосцами! 
        XV 
     И в логове ее я -- дома!
     Мой рот оскален
     от радости: ему знакома
     судьба развалин.
     Огрызок цезаря, атлета,
     певца тем паче
     есть вариант автопортрета.
     Скажу иначе: 
        XVI 
     усталый раб -- из той породы,
     что зрим все чаще --
     под занавес глотнул свободы.
     Она послаще
     любви, привязанности, веры
     (креста, овала),
     поскольку и до нашей эры
     существовала. 
        XVII 
     Ей свойственно, к тому ж, упрямство.
     Покуда Время
     не поглупеет как Пространство
     (что вряд ли), семя
     свободы в злом чертополохе,
     в любом пейзаже
     даст из удушливой эпохи
     побег. И даже 
        XVIII 
     сорвись все звезды с небосвода,
     исчезни местность,
     все ж не оставлена свобода,
     чья дочь -- словесность.
     Она, пока есть в горле влага,
     не без приюта.
     Скрипи, перо. Черней, бумага.
     Лети, минута.

----------


## Lampada

Иосиф Бродский - *Ниоткуда с любовью.*  
Документальный фильм    Published on May 24, 2015  _В этом году Иосифу Бродскому исполнилось бы 75 лет. О жизни Бродского массовой зрительской аудитории известно довольно мало. Многое недоговорено и мифологизировано.
В день 24 мая 1940 года, когда поэт родился – Ленинград гулял. Не по поводу его рождения – в Кировском парке праздновали моряки. Может, с того дня, с любви к морю, к воде и дальним странствиям, и зачалась жизнь Иосифа Бродского – бродячая, неприкаянная, полная событий, встреч и расставаний._

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/z1fEjBb2cAA
Читает Николь Плиева

----------

